# Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow!



## LarryTheOutback

December, January, February are, for us, months we talk about camping but don't actually do anything about it. This year we decided to try a little winter camping at Silver Falls State Park in the foothills of the Cascade Mountains (east of Salem, for those with a map). This was our annual "escape" without kids.

Saturday was rainy (it is Oregon after all). The waterfalls were covered with ice. We took the trail behind one of the waterfalls; the trail was completely covered by ice (but walkable with the railings).









We woke up Sunday to 8.5" of snow. The rangers suggested we leave between snowstorms as soon as the plow went by. By the time we left at Noon, following the plow, there was nearly 10" of snow on the ground. The long steep hill up from the campground was pretty easy in 4WD-Lo (w/Chains on the TV) until we came upon the idiots in the car with no chains and no studs. They were completely blocking the road, so we had to stop as far to the right as possible so the idiots could slide their way back down the hill to the relative safety of the campground (they nearly sideswiped us on the way down). Luckily we were able to pull out without ending up in the ditch and made it up and over the summit and down to the freeway.

The trailer tracked very well in the snow. No sliding when braking. It was much less challenging than I expected (ignoring the idiots for the moment).

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy

Looks awesome!!! Glad you got out safe and sound though.


----------



## Fanatical1

That looks like a trip you will always remember! I'm used to a lot of snow where we have lived over the years so I understand where
your coming from. I think I would have taken the rangers advice to leave also, but it sure would have been an adventure to stay for a while
longer or even another day! It's also nice to know how your tow vehicle and camper will do under those circumstances. What a trip!

Great pics and thanks for sharing,

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool Ed! I would love to try that sometime.








I'm curious, did you have any traction devices on the trailer?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm curious, did you have any traction devices on the trailer?


No, chains on the TV only. The trailer just followed along like we were on dry pavement; of course we didn't have ice to worry about. I'm not sure we have sufficient clearances on the Outback for chains.

Our backup plan was to leave the trailer at the park for a week until the snow cleared. However, the ranger gave us an accurate road report so we felt confident we could get out safely. Given the idiots without traction devices on the hill, I think we would have been stuck had I not put the truck into 4WD-Lo before the hill.

Here's another picture of us on the road after the hills (chains off at this point).

Ed


----------



## prankster

i live in niagara falls and was woundering what is it like to drive a tv with chains? do you put them on just the rear wheels or on all 4?when do you use them and when dont you?







is it rare that tv's loose them? do you carry them like you do a emergency kit?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like you have a new picture to use for your sig file Ed!

I'm guessing the heater was chugging along all night long.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

prankster said:


> Do you carry them like you do a emergency kit?


 We put the box in the truck in the fall and remove them in the spring.

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Way cool! I would love to try winter camping! so ,uh, what did you two find to do while away with no kids and a snowstorm outside?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so ,uh, what did you two find to do while away with no kids and a snowstorm outside?


----------



## camping canuks

prankster said:


> i live in niagara falls and was woundering what is it like to drive a tv with chains? do you put them on just the rear wheels or on all 4?when do you use them and when dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it rare that tv's loose them? do you carry them like you do a emergency kit?


From the Highway Traffic Act of Ontario "No vehicle shall be operated or object moved over or upon any highway with any flange, rib, clamp or other device attached to its wheels, or made a part thereof, which will injure the highway. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 69 (2)."

I know we can get some snow around here, but they are typically used in the big hills to aid in traction.


----------



## LewCat

LarryTheOutback said:


> so ,uh, what did you two find to do while away with no kids and a snowstorm outside?











[/quote]

I belive Clara is holding a Full House.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LewCat said:


> so ,uh, what did you two find to do while away with no kids and a snowstorm outside?











[/quote]

I belive Clara is holding a Full House.








[/quote]

Wonder if I'd call the dog's bluff? She seem pretty intent on her cards winning.


----------



## Crismon4

....Clara's thinking " who needs opposable thumbs.....I've got Ed right where I want him"


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey, give the poor guy a break... He IS playing two hands to her one, after all!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Sorry folks, it was Rummy 500 not Poker.

Ellen ended up winning.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> Sorry folks, it was Rummy 500 not Poker.
> 
> Ellen ended up winning.
> 
> Ed


who came in 2nd?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

not even a consolation prize?


----------

